# Can I remove the gear reduction unit??



## jeckel7234 (Jun 28, 2012)

Im trying to build a go kart and I have a B&S 900 series 205cc motor with a gear reduction unit on it, am i able to remove it? 
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes the gear reduction unit can be removed. The crankshaft however usually has a gear machined into it. You would probably have to replace the crankshaft in order to use it for that type of application.


----------

